# Muska's Bean Thingies-Joey24 PF Holder-mmmatron-Pimp My JJimbo ....



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

The first PF Holder caught the eye of a forum member so not having the time to make one I parted with the original

and eventually made another, this time a little bigger with additions in mind, perhaps or I'll cut it down.










MUSKA's Bean holder prompted me to show these I made some years ago for 'T' lights, but are adaptable....










-










=

Something a little bigger.... OR the weekend Sir !.










=

Now this one was a tricky little tinker to do, it's all out one piece and from memory some Greenheart I had.



















=

So lad's get stuck in and PIMP away or you can wait.........................

Sorry... just a little snippet made from pallet wood that matches our coffee corner......










Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

What do you use to colour the pallets? They look amazing all jazzed up


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> What do you use to colour the pallets? They look amazing all jazzed up


I hope this does not disappoint 'J' - All as sourced, but you tend to find that coloured pallets are returnable and therefore carry a deposit.

So no colouring added (And sugar free) all I do is seal it as previously mentioned with in this case a Satin varnish.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

xpresso said:


> I hope this does not disappoint 'J' - All as sourced, but you tend to find that coloured pallets are returnable and therefore carry a deposit.
> 
> So no colouring added (And sugar free) all I do is seal it as previously mentioned with in this case a Satin varnish.
> 
> Jon.


I've only ever seen standard colour pallets at work. I'll be keeping my eyes peeled still.


----------

